# Anyone ever feel like your memories are unreal?



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I know when my depersonalization was really bad I had a hard time with memories... It was like my memory was a memory from a dream and not something that actually happened... Does anybody experience this or know how it feels?


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's because since you were detached from the moment that the memories were being written down in your brain, the memories are not only partially flagged by the unconscious as an intruder/stranger perspective, but they are also fragmented as a direct result of not being fully in the moment and therefore not considered of high importance enough to really write the memory into the brain well. This is also why trying to learn by repetition and experience are fundamentally sandbagged.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I can relate, Amina.


----------



## EuphoricFog (Nov 30, 2015)

This happens to me as well. Sometimes I even mistake my dreams for memories.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I absolutely feel this way . I don't feel like I've been here always and when I think back I don't feel like it happened it's like I forgot my life or have amnesia .


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

DP is like an altered state of not only consciousness but also self-recognition. When a person falls into depersonalized state, they often can't really remember how it was when they felt normal. Memories of normal life may seem distant or even non-existent. On the other hand they can clearly recall other, similar DP episodes they've experienced in life. And when they come back to reality, they don't remember how it felt when being DP-ed but can clearly recall all their normal life again. It's like depersonalization states have their own continuity, separate from normal life. Similar thing can be observed with depression episodes.

In short, your memories will come back when DP loses its power. Don't lose hope and don't give up.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Definitely !!!!! It scares me sometimes. Even looking at old photos can sometimes affect me. But not always .


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

My interpretation when people start talking about having missing memories, gaps in their lives or short-term memory loss is, it's most likely you're further along the dissociative scale from DPD. As far as I know, the diagnosis of DPD doesn't mention amnesia coming into play.. so it's quite possible you're further along the scale.

Looking at memory loss..... Dissociation fragments the mind. It compartmentalises experiences/memories and builds a dissociative a impenetrable 'wall' around them.

Experiences can be broken up into separate pieces, emotions, visual, a running narrative, single senses like sounds or smells or they can remain complete or anywhere in between. So you can have an experience that lacks all emotions for instance. If a particular experience or 'piece' of experience is hidden away behind a dissociative 'wall', then you won't remember - you can't remember - because it's not available. This is NOT a typical experience for human beings. Sure everyone forgets things, but the experiences of memory loss or difficulties told here are well beyond what would be considered 'normal'.

It's amazing so many therapists and doctors can't properly diagnosis and appropriately treat people with dissociative 'illnesses'. Fortunately there are some treating doctors and psyches who can.. They're the ones to listen to obviously.

Calling InferentialPolice....


----------



## Ahmedn1 (Dec 19, 2015)

This is an interesting point

I don't have DP but I recently started to read about it and collect some data.

What you describe is somewhat similar to one of the most probable theories to what causes the famous Deja Vu effect.

I'm not sure if Ryan is just guessing or stating facts, but it is somehow correct and it is called "Dissociative Memory"

http://www.healthyplace.com/blogs/dissociativeliving/2010/11/dissociative-memory-when-dreaming-is-remembering/


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah I've had this, I also have a lot of trouble even remembering memories, I really have to force it. I find that when I'm feeling like 'myself' I have no troubles though.

RyanDominguez might be on to something, you are in a different mindstate and can't relate to how you were in your memories.


----------



## masoni09 (Dec 20, 2015)

All the time


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

We expect vivid memories to be vivid, but in DPDR, sometimes nothing is experienced with "clarity" or a sense of reality.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Honestly what memories? I have no memories to feel that they would be unreal. It's like my whole life was erased. Deleted. And there is no me but yet an empty lifeless body is left here.


----------

